# Golden cancer survivors



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I ask because Buddy has had cancer twice but they say they got it all. We are going to have him trimmed close this summer so that we can see any new masses. Does anyone else do this?
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I wish I could say our dogs survived cancer but neither did. Barkley survived 107 days with the help of chemotherapy; however, our vets suspected he actually had 3 different cancers at the time: hemangiosarcoma, anal adenocarcinoma and nasal carcinoma. 

What type of cancers did Buddy have? I think that might also be interesting for people to answer just so we get an idea of survival for different types of cancers. 

While not my dog, I know of a rescue Golden who was about 9 when he was diagnosed with mast cell tumors. He survived those only to succomb to lymphoma around age 13-14. This family unexpectedly lost their younger rescue golden, around age 8 and totally healthy, to lymphoma last week, less than a year after their older golden passed from the same disease. 

If I were in your shoes I'd cut my Toby's fur close to check his skin for masses.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Fortunately I have not had to deal with the dreaded disease yet.

One of the several survivors of our own here at GRF is Meg.http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/77976-meggies-survivor-lap-2010-a.html

My most contributed to charitable organizations are those for the cure for cancer .

Even if it is for humans it benefits our K-9 friends. It is so sad to see the threads here that are about our best friends suffering from this disease.

Give Buddy a hug from your neighbors a tad south of ya


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Kelly had a mast cell tumor at 10. She was fine until she was 14 and then got vaginal cancer. We had that removed and she did great but had a reaction to the Rimadyl they gave her and we lost her at 15.
Erin had a nerve sheath tumor removed at 16 and it stayed away for almost a year.
We have 2 Club Gold dogs that had mast cells before they were 1 year old. Ash Lee just turned 12 and Piper is 3.


----------



## Irina (Dec 5, 2010)

My girl survived fibrosarcoma. The tumor was caught early, removed, and never came back. But, we lost her to hemangiosarcoma 3,5 years later.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I LOVE this topic & thread. I so hope for lots of good responses. My friend has a dog who is thriving after removal of a sarcoma. I lost my goldens with hemangiosarcoma, and so this thread is the best metal health idea ever as I worry constantly and drive myself crazy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the best story on here is Our3Dogs, Lacey, who has lived for 2 YEARS after having Hemangiosarcoma.
Bonnie, Phyllis (Our3Dogs) is from GRiC


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Buddy's last cancer was Hemangiopericytoma. the first one was a type of melonoma. I don't have the report on that one but both were said to be complety removed. At almost 15 I don't know what I would do. Knowing us we would probably do what ever was suggested by our vet.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I was so hoping to see some more responses to this thread. At least there is hope from the handful of stories that have been posted so far.

ETA: I should add that we lost our golden girl Skokie to lymphoma a week before her 5th birthday back in 2007. By the time our vet had gotten back to us with tests and treatment options it had progressed so quickly and she only survived about 5-7 days from her diagnosis with only prednisone (I think) treatments.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping up for more responses. This could be a very informational thread for us all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for MORE RESPONSES.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess there are not that many with survivors unfortunatly. I still lose sleep over Buddy's bouts with cancer. Pray every night it does not come back.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My dog Carmella had thymoma cancer which I believe is a pretty uncommon cancer... a large, baseball sized tumor developed near her heart and we had it removed when she was 13. Luckily this type of cancer is often not aggressive, and Carmella lived 1.5 more years before she passed away from what we suspect was hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I so wish I had a cancer survivor right now. We lost Selka to osteosarcoma in his shoulder last fall, even with trying so many new treatments for pain.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We lost Tasha at the age of 6 from hemangio She was diagnosed with lymphoma a year and a half before With chemo she was happy and active for that time.

We currently rescued a 12 yo, Sky, who had a mast cell tumor removed from under her tongue in July 2010 We opted to do 4-1/2 months of chemo and currently there is no sign of regrowth.


----------



## Lexis Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

Lexis:

Survived 7 yrs after the cancer and finally succumbed on 01/22/2011


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

My Sunny was diagnosed with Fibrosarcoma. Had the surgery to remove it. Made it through an entire year. At the one year appointment everything was great. We had an all clear. Blood test all clear etc. Within a month he died of Hemangiosarcoma of the spleen.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie survived 2 1/2 years after a T-cell lymphoma diagnosis and was a true survivor. She died of congestive heart failure, not cancer. She was still in remission and no signs of cancer were discovered in her autopsy. How I miss her.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Bridge boy Sam had a melanoma successfully removed from his mouth, no further treatments needed. He lived for almost 2 years before an ME took him from me at age 12. During xrays to diagnose the ME, a huge tumor was found next to his heart. He'd shown no signs of having an illness and was actually going thru a rejuvenation period after having had a bout with arthritis. The Vet suspected the tumor was hemangiosarcoma. Sam was diagnosed with the ME on a Saturday evening and went to the Bridge on a Monday morning, so he did not suffer the consequences of cancer, for which I'm very thankful.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lexis Dad said:


> Lexis:
> 
> Survived 7 yrs after the cancer and finally succumbed on 01/22/2011


Would you mind telling us what type of cancer Lexis was diagnosed with and did she die of the cancer or something else? 7 years is a real success story.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

In my mind every dog is a "survivor" if they live one day past diagnosis/surgery, etc. In that respect our Beau was not a survivor because he was euthanized during the splenectomy. Barkley was a 107 day survivor of his hemangiosarcoma. We released him because of a suspected nasal carcinoma and nosebleeds crashing his hct (could also be hemangio in the nose, though not the typical location) and a total cruciate tear in one leg, probable tear in the other. His quality of life went from excellent to dire in just a day or so. Despite that, I consider him a survivor and a brave fighter, though I wish it were much longer. I am most proud of the fact that during his fight we were able to contribute some blood samples to a National Institute of Health funded Canine Cancer research study. His spirit, zest for life after diagnosis and happiness up until the very end is evidence he is a cancer Survivor. If we look at in those terms many of our GRF dogs are also Survivors!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've had canine cancer discussions with my Vet on a number of occasions. He always reminds me that one extra year in our lifetime seems little, but a year for a dog is monumental.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bud Man Bell said:


> I guess there are not that many with survivors unfortunatly. I still lose sleep over Buddy's bouts with cancer. Pray every night it does not come back.
> Bonnie&Buddy


 Enjoy every day. I know a dog (not a golden, lab mix) that had her leg removed at 4yrs of age from bone cancer and is still a very happy 12+yr old girl


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My rescue boy, Beau, survived two mast cell tumors and two melanomas for 3 years. They were removed surgically and never returned. He later developed osteosarcoma and I had to say good-bye 4.5 months following the diagnosis.
When Beau had his first 2 types of cancers the oncologist surgeon told me Beau was a "typical" tumor dog and that his cancers would most likely return. Well, they didn't return but it was ultimately the new cancer that took him from us on 1-17-11....


----------



## Lexis Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

Dallas:

Sorry I can not remember the exact name of the cancer but it was Breast cancer she lost 2 of her mammaries in late 03. 

We had to put her down in January with a combination of the Cancer coming back with a vengence and old age at the time we let her go she had multiple lumps come up within a month and her legs gave out totally on her. she was 75 lbs and it only took 2cc's for her heart to stop so it was her time.


----------

